# Fly Tying Step-by Step - Klinkhammer #12



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

*#12 Klinkhammer*

Materials:

#12 Umpqua U202 Scud/Pupa hook, 1x short,1x strong, or equivelant
Senyo's Laser Yarn Tan Dubbin
Black Ultra 140 thread
White or Light Olive Antron (for the wing
Whiting #14 hackle

Place hook securely in vice and lay down abase of thread to just above the tip of the hook. Double back to 1/2 way between the eye and the tip.











Cut a strip of Antron about 2-2.5 inchesand fold in half over the hook just in front of the thread.











Holding the Antron firmly straight up, wrapthe thread in figure-8s to secure the Antron up. At this point, I put a small drop of CA(super glue) on the thread and proceed to hold the Antron straight up while Iwrap the thread around the base of the Antron to create a post. This post will later be used to wrap thehackle around. End with the threadBEHIND the post











At this time, tie in the hackle behind thepost, wrapping the thread up to the base of the post. The hackle at this time will extend towardthe front of the fly, but I drape it over the top of the antron wing to get itout of my way.











Wrap the thread back to the center of thecurve of the hook. This will be theabdomen part of the fly. Wind the threadback to the base of the post.











Add the Senyo dubbin to the thread - nottoo much, just a pinch, and wrap back to the curve. If there is extra dubbin on the thread, removeit. We don't want the abdomen too"fat." Wrap a couple tightwraps of the bare thread around the curve at the bottom of the dubbin. 











Wrap the thread back up to the base of thepost, spacing the thread to give the abdomen a striped appearance. I find that 7 wraps looks nice to me, as wellas to the fish that eat them. Wrapseveral wraps of thread around the back base of the post, then transition thethread to just behind the eye of the hook. I cheat at this point and do a quick tie-off here to hold it in placewhile I wrap the hackle. Do not cut thethread now.











Wrap the hackle around the post 5 time andsecure the hackle to the hook behind the eye. You will probably tie down a couple of the hackle fibers, but that'sOK. Once it is secured with a couplewraps, pinch the hackle back with your fingers and give a good 8-10 more wraps,tie off, and finish with a spot of super glue. NOw, trim the wings off - the length should be about as long as from thepost to the back of the hook. I like tocut mine at an angle, but it isn't necessary. 











Happy Fishing!

As anote or variant of this fly, the antron wing can be replaced with a strip ofwhite or pale craft foam. This fly isintended to be floated as a dry, but down into the film, meaning the abdomenwill hang under the film of the water, the hackle gives the appearance of"movement," and the antron / foam wing gives it profile above thewater. Trout have good eyesight.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry for some all of the spacing, or lack there-of, in the posting. It looks like the formatting of Word 2007 doesn't translate over to well when copied from Word to the forum. I'm too lazy to change it right now. Ahhh, my OLIVE green is back.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice step-by-step! I'm usually not a big fan of parachute style dries for some reason, but I just might have to spin up a few of these and give them a try.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Ive been tying quite parachute style drys and CDC emergers for the Mad.....I like parachute flys and for some reason the Trout on the Mad seem to prefer the fly in the film......I will for example tie on a parachute to match the hatch then I will trail the same bug only in a CDC emerger ..very similar to the to fly rig in nymphing.....I will also do the same thing with a soft hackle......I will also ty a standard style dry and trim the hackle off the bottom kinda like a thorax stle fly........I cant explain it but I seem to have better results when the fly is in the film ......


----------



## big ugly stick (Nov 29, 2010)

Thats a beautiful dry fly!! im also very impressed with how well your camera takes up close images! that HD quality with perfect lighting. very nice all around!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

This is one of my favorite patterns for WV wild brookies and bows when they get finicky or water levels are low. I prefer it tied with pheasant tail and peacock herl for down there, the fish react to it well. And definitely use a non-white parachute post for fishing higher gradient streams, white disappears in the faster water. Orange para-post is what I usually use.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

TheCream said:


> This is one of my favorite patterns for WV wild brookies and bows when they get finicky or water levels are low. I prefer it tied with pheasant tail and peacock herl for down there, the fish react to it well. And definitely use a non-white parachute post for fishing higher gradient streams, white disappears in the faster water. Orange para-post is what I usually use.



Cream ,
Nice fly.......I may have to ty some of those up myself...the Pheasant tail and the Peacock give it a good look....and we already know how well a PT nymph works.......


----------



## Rockyraccoon (Jun 19, 2012)

Great looking flies. 

I love the Klink style and use it on a lot of my regional hatches. I Often tie the body with a dark brown stripped herl body. The best thing about the Klink style is how the body and tailing shuck hang down in the water while the hackles and post ride in the film. Deadly for the emergence, hatch, and some dun situations. 

Cream, Have you ever tried a black post? It's amazing how well it shows up in low light on fast riffled water.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Rockyraccoon said:


> Great looking flies.
> 
> I love the Klink style and use it on a lot of my regional hatches. I Often tie the body with a dark brown stripped herl body. The best thing about the Klink style is how the body and tailing shuck hang down in the water while the hackles and post ride in the film. Deadly for the emergence, hatch, and some dun situations.
> 
> Cream, Have you ever tried a black post? It's amazing how well it shows up in low light on fast riffled water.


I have not tried black. It makes sense, though, should contrast against the white turbid water. In a way that is my only complaint with this style fly, they don't float as well as I would like. The way they hang low to the water is great, not so great when they start sinking! I don't like to load up a fly with floatant but you kinda have to with these.


----------



## Rockyraccoon (Jun 19, 2012)

Well, unfortunately theres no way to avoid floatant when fishing fast riffles. I usually tie this style of fly with a tiemco 2457 heavy hook. That causes the body and tail to break the surface quickly and allows the hackles to come to rest evenly on the surface of the water. 

I start with gink or Orvis Hy float, rubbed lightly into the hackles and post. Then I'll dust the same hackles and post with Frogs Fanny poweder. This set up floats really high and easy to see without affecting the dangling body. OF course you'll still need to dress it again after every fish caught or every ten minutes or so.


----------

